# [SOLVED] 2000 Mitsubishi Eclipse won't Start



## tcox8

Hello all! I am having troubles with my car starting. Here are the details.

Automobile: 2000 Mitsubishi Eclipse GS (4 Cylinder) Manual Transmission.
Problem: Does not turn over, does not crank, does not start.

I started at the neutral switch behind the clutch. Switch is good, voltages are good there. Moved onto the starter. Shorting the starter solenoid (wire from battery to wire from starter) spins the starter so I know it's good. Shorting the third, smaller wire (i believe it goes to the ignition) to the battery wire on the solenoid starts the vehicle. 

So.. question 1) This means that rather the ignition is bad, or the wire from the ignition to the starter solenoid is open somewhere????

I measured with a DMM about 200 ohms from the solenoid ignition wire terminal to the ignition wire and starter wire on the ignition harness in the steering wheel.

Question 2) I'm not sure if this is the correct Ohm readings on the DMM???

Any ideas on where to proceed next? PLEASE HELP! Thanks in advanced!


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2000 Mitsubishi Eclipse won't Start*

Hi tcox8 

So far all your testing shows that when you apply battery voltage the starter spins but you left out the ignition relay, fusible links, and open to ground test to the starter. Disconnect the ignition wire to the starter solenoid, have an assistant turn the ignition on and with a test light probe the wire for power. If there is no power do a continuity test and check any burned out fusible link. 


The best method to determine a starter problem is to do a voltage drop test on the battery and starter. 

Voltage drop test with DVOM:

1) Turn on your DVOM on and set it to DC voltage.

2) Place the probes on the positive and negative terminals of the battery and have an assistant crank the engine. The voltage drop would be extremely small , readings should be battery voltage and higher. If lower then your battery is weak or dead.

3) Place the negative probe on the negative terminal and positive probe on engine manifold. Have an assistant turn the key and hold it for 2 seconds, you should get a reading in the vecinity of 0.10 to 0.14V. This means that the ground side is OK and there is no draw. Anything above and you got an open circuit to the ground. 

4) Place the negative probe on the positive post and the positive probe to the starter positive post. If your meter shows 0.70 or above without cranking, then there is an indication of an open circuit. Have an assistant crank the engine to verify your reading, if your reading goes 11 V DC or higher, then you have an open circuit to the positive side of the starter.





post back your findings.


----------



## tcox8

*Re: 2000 Mitsubishi Eclipse won't Start*

Thanks for the quick reply!

I forgot to mention it but I did use a test light to confirm no power on the ignition wire connected to the solenoid. This is why I think that there is rather an open in that wire or the ignition switch is bad. However I'm not sure where that wire actually goes to. And I'm not sure where the fusible links are located?? I checked all fuses and they all checked ok. 

And to clarify when I turn the key the starter motor does NOT spin. In fact nothing happens except that the electronics in the car work fine. The only way I got the starter motor to spin was to short it out on the solenoid.

If I were to create a jumper wire to go from the ignition wire terminal on the solenoid, where would i connect it to? The ignition switch? if so what wire?


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2000 Mitsubishi Eclipse won't Start*

Are the fusible links to the starter OK ? Have you checked the engine compartment fuse box for a possible burned out ignition relay ? 


The fusible link are wires with a fuse embedded in them, most of the time inside the small solenoid wire. There can also be fusible links on the solenoid wire connected next to the battery or the fuse/relay box (depending on its location). Trace the solenoid wire within the harness end to end, then do a continuity test on the solenoid wire to determine its status.


post back your findings.


----------



## tcox8

*Re: 2000 Mitsubishi Eclipse won't Start*

Will try to track down the fusible links tomorrow and will post my findings. Thanks!


----------



## tcox8

*Re: 2000 Mitsubishi Eclipse won't Start*

Hello again, I tracked down the ignition wire on the starter solenoid to a harness that connects under the fuse box thats under the hood. I have continuity from the terminal on the solenoid to that harness. However I have no continuity from the harness to both the ignition fuse under the hood and ignition fuse in the car. So I think rather the wire from the terminal to the fuse box is open or it doesn't actually connect to either of the fuse boxes???? any ideas?


----------



## octaneman

*Re: 2000 Mitsubishi Eclipse won't Start*

The wire from the terminal may connect to the fuse/relay box because there should be a main junction where the ignition wire ( the key) to the solenoid wire gets power. In between that connection there has to be a relay or another fusible link linking them together. There is some kind of connection linking both, so you will need to probe more in depth into to the wiring harness to determine if the main is activated from the key or the clutch switch.


post back your findings.


----------



## tcox8

*Re: 2000 Mitsubishi Eclipse won't Start*

thanks for the feedback, i will post results as soon as i can!


----------



## tcox8

*Re: 2000 Mitsubishi Eclipse won't Start*

well i came across the website ALLDATAdiy.com and it contained all the schematics and service bulletins for my vehicle. Well come to find out there was a recall for the starter relay because it was causing "intermittent no crank/no start problems". Went to the local parts store and got a new relay, put it in and it started! Thanks for all the help, and I'm glad to find out it was a simple relay under the hood.

Thanks again!


----------



## Midnight Tech

Very good!
ALLDATAdiy is very handy, but if you have a personal fleet, it can get expensive.


----------

